# Dashcam Recommendations



## Harry Canyon (Nov 22, 2019)

Buying one this week, need advice on them. Can I get one that records both ways for around $80-$100?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

This is a newer version of my first one I had.. worked well only supports up to a 128gb card so not quite as long as others.... But in my opinion the benefit of a dash cam is not even the recording it's the screen being on and passenger seeing that you are recording in their mind whether it's doing it or not you want them to think you are just having one on your windshield that they can see will stop 95% of the problems that you hear about on this board..

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07QDYZM75/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Vantrue N2 PRO 

Might be a couple bucks more but worth it


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Homie G said:


> Vantrue N2 PRO
> 
> Might be a couple bucks more but worth it


Spend the extra on Vantrue - Great camera!


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Spend the extra on Vantrue - Great camera!


Vantrue dies in high heat situations.. DUSTIN IS DRIVING has gone thru 3...

Why would u make camera for in car use not able to withstand heat... Makes no sense... Has to do with the battery versus a super capacitor for power...


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Dekero said:


> Vantrue dies in high heat situations.. DUSTIN IS DRIVING has gone thru 3...
> 
> Why would u make camera for in car use not able to withstand heat... Makes no sense... Has to do with the battery versus a super capacitor for power...


Mine has been fine through two Georgia Summers now.


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

Harry Canyon said:


> Buying one this week, need advice on them. Can I get one that records both ways for around $80-$100?


You can spend a little more to get a Blueskysea B2W from us! Its two lenses are situated in cylindrical housings below the camera, allowing you to rotate them horizontally to cover either (or both) of your side windows. A great option to have if you ever get pulled over by police, and would like to record the interaction with the officer.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

I also have the Vantrue n2 Pro, but as I was dying on the gurney.....support refused the footage.

#whybother


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

estore009 said:


> You can spend a little more to get a Blueskysea B2W from us! Its two lenses are situated in cylindrical housings below the camera, allowing you to rotate them horizontally to cover either (or both) of your side windows. A great option to have if you ever get pulled over by police, and would like to record the interaction with the officer.


I tried to post yours for them, but couldn't find it on Amazon anymore.... Link?


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I wouldn't go with the N2 Pro, it's unreliable in high temperatures and has gaps in recording. For the price I feel like you are getting fleeced.

I went with an off brand, the Eachpai x100 which cost me $60 on ebay. It has recording in infrared on both the rotating lenses. 150 degrees both ways with pretty good night vision. I'd probably only get it on special like I did though (I've seen it for as much as $150).


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Vantrue dies in high heat situations.. DUSTIN IS DRIVING has gone thru 3...
> 
> Why would u make camera for in car use not able to withstand heat... Makes no sense... Has to do with the battery versus a super capacitor for power...


The instructions manual says to put V2 pro into glove box when parked in excessive heat. Camera is meant to stay under 140 degrees. Isn't really a problem since camera clips on and off it's mount in 1 second total.



911 Guy said:


> Mine has been fine through two Georgia Summers now.


I think these two didn't read the manual and left dash on windshield in hot summer as it died slowly from heat stroke.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The instructions manual says to put V2 pro into glove box when parked in excessive heat. Camera is meant to stay under 140 degrees. Isn't really a problem since camera clips on and off it's mount in 1 second total.
> 
> 
> I think these two didn't read the manual and left dash on windshield in hot summer as it died slowly from heat stroke.


I read the manual and leave it on the glass year round. I just know to park in the shade when it's hot. If "Dustin" is in Phoenix or LV, it could be a different story. We have trees here. lol


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The instructions manual says to put V2 pro into glove box when parked in excessive heat. Camera is meant to stay under 140 degrees. Isn't really a problem since camera clips on and off it's mount in 1 second total.
> 
> 
> I think these two didn't read the manual and left dash on windshield in hot summer as it died slowly from heat stroke.


Ain't got time for all that... Mine hasn't moved from the windshield in 2 years.. i think Ill just buy a product built for its specific use... RATHER than accept EXCUSES or limitations ... I get enough of that BS from UBER...


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Ain't got time for all that... Mine hasn't moved from the windshield in 2 years.. i think Ill just buy a product built for its specific use... RATHER than accept EXCUSES or limitations ... I get enough of that BS from UBER...


Not really an excuse I like that it's designed to be moved easily. But I'm happy that you are happy with your purchase too. Preferences make all the difference.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

I have a blackvue 590 infrared and wifi. It can transfer, veiw or delete files wirelessly, 

The night vision is very good, it's a great camera.


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

Dekero said:


> I tried to post yours for them, but couldn't find it on Amazon anymore.... Link?


Sold out on amazon now, but available on eBay/Newegg!


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Whatever you do, don't get the Chinese ones.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Dekero said:


> Vantrue dies in high heat situations.. DUSTIN IS DRIVING has gone thru 3...
> 
> Why would u make camera for in car use not able to withstand heat... Makes no sense... Has to do with the battery versus a super capacitor for power...


Mine has been through two Houston summers with no problem. And Houston in the summer is the vestibule of hell.


----------



## Barnard (Dec 25, 2019)

Vantrue N2 PRO is a good dash cam, I have been using one for years now with no problem.


----------

